# Canning Butternut Squash Soup?



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

Okay, I know you are supposed to can squash only if cut in chunks and not pureed but what about Butternut Squash Soup which is thinned out with a chicken broth base? I did do some Goggling but am getting mixed answers. Some places say as long as it is 50/50 soup base to squash. My recipe would just be onions, celery, garlic (maybe) broth and pureed squash. I know if I wanted to add any cream or milk to do that once I open the soup. Also, if it were safe to can this, would you recommend adding spices after opening? I use cumin and a pinch of hot pepper powder in my squash soup. Thanks for any help and direction you can give me!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I see no issues with canning the squash as long as it has the consistancy of a soup, not the pureed squash. (Think Split Pea Soup).

Baked beans and rehydrated dried beans are about as thick as I can. I make them a bit "soupy" so as not to be too thick.

As for spices, some spices will turn bitter after canning. I would try doing it both ways and see how it turns out.


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

I think I will go ahead and try canning some this week. I will leave out the spices and just add when I open the soup - better safe than sorry!


----------



## my4fireflies (Sep 3, 2014)

So how'd it go?


----------

